# question from a student



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 23, 2007)

one of my students just asked a question and i need some help with the answer, 'cos honestly i don't know.

who'd win if it was chuck norris vs. ender wiggin?


----------



## kosho (Mar 23, 2007)

*chuck norris  all day long.*


----------



## dubljay (Mar 23, 2007)

Wiggin of course!   Chuch can not stand against Ender


----------



## Carol (Mar 23, 2007)

Chuck most definitely!  When the bogeyman goes to sleep every night he checks under the bed for Chuck Norris.


----------



## tradrockrat (Mar 23, 2007)

Ender with his crew or alone on the matt?

Gotta go with Chuck either way


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 23, 2007)

Not to be flippant ... oh well, yes jus this once then  ... how can there even be a question? ROFL


----------



## Kacey (Mar 24, 2007)

Actually, I would have to say Ender - not because of any lack of respect for Chuck's skills, but rather because they have very different notions of "win" and "morality".  Ender is a pre-emptive type, who, if he feels he might be threatened, would attack and fight to the death - his definition of "win" being "opponent will never be able to attack again" - Chuck, on the other hand, would stop when he felt he had gained a clear win - his definition of "win" being "clear superiority without total destruction of opponent".  So while Chuck has the more refined skills, Ender's different morality would, I think, lead to a more permanent "win".


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 24, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Actually, I would have to say Ender - not because of any lack of respect for Chuck's skills, but rather because they have very different notions of "win" and "morality".  Ender is a pre-emptive type, who, if he feels he might be threatened, would attack and fight to the death - his definition of "win" being "opponent will never be able to attack again" - Chuck, on the other hand, would stop when he felt he had gained a clear win - his definition of "win" being "clear superiority without total destruction of opponent".  So while Chuck has the more refined skills, Ender's different morality would, I think, lead to a more permanent "win".


I agree...

I don't think there would be a fight.  If Ender perceived that Chuck would likely attack him -- Ender would act preemtively and decisively and do whatever it would take to defeat & destroy Chuck...not merely win the fight.

You can't beat that...


----------



## jim777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Are we talking today's retired Chuck or the 6 time middleweight champion Chuck? I mean, Chuck can divide by zero, has counted to infinity twice, and is known to slam revolving doors. :lol:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 24, 2007)

Give me chuck before he was chuck all day long, he would wipe the floor with him.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Chuck most definitely! When the bogeyman goes to sleep every night he checks under the bed for Chuck Norris.


 
I got to go with Chuck too, if for no other reason than "he knows all" and I don't want him showing up at my door to show me the error of my ways


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 25, 2007)

now that a few have weighed in, i'm definitely in the ender camp.

if ender wiggin had any notion that a brawl with chuck was coming, not only would ender win decisively, but chuck wouldn't even know he'd been in a fight.  chuck would be in heaven, getting thanked by jesus for his beard, before he realized anything was wrong.

now it's true that if chuck got the drop on ender, chuck would roundhouse kick the little boy into next week.  but this is ender wiggin.  nobody gets the drop on ender, not even ender.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll go with 2 buck Chuck.


----------



## jdinca (Mar 25, 2007)

I think you folks are underestimating Ender. He did destroy an entire race, after all. It would be a long, bloody fight and I'm not sure we'd be able to tell the pile of body parts apart enough to declare a winner.


----------



## wade (Mar 25, 2007)

WTH is Ender Wiggen?


----------



## dubljay (Mar 25, 2007)

wade said:


> WTH is Ender Wiggen?



:whip:  How can you not know who Wiggin is?!!

j/k  This might clear somethings up.
_*edit: The link contains a spoiler so if you havent read the book and intend to do so dont read too much of the link_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ender's_game


----------



## Kacey (Mar 25, 2007)

wade said:


> WTH is Ender Wiggen?



Ender Wiggin is the main character in a series of books by Orson Scott Card.  The first book is called Ender's War, and is about a 6 year-old boy who is taken into an officer's training program called "Battle School".  As the culmination of his training, Ender destroys an entire race of aliens (the "buggers" - a hive organism roughly equivalent to ants, but with Earth-level technology) that is threatening humanity.  Just before Ender is told h e has been accepted to Battle School, his monitor (an electronic bug hooked into his nervous system) is removed; he is then beset by bullies, all older and bigger than himself, who had stayed away as long as he had the monitor - he then beats the leader of the boys so severely the boy later dies (although he doesn't know it), with forethought - knowing that if he beats the one boy severely enough, avoiding the rules of conflict prevalent among his peers by continuing to beat him after he is down, that is the only way to keep the others from coming after him later.


----------



## dubljay (Mar 25, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Ender Wiggin is the main character in a series of books by Orson Scott Card.  The first book is called Ender's War,



The correct answer is _Ender's Game_ not Ender's War :angel:


----------



## Kacey (Mar 25, 2007)

dubljay said:


> The correct answer is _Ender's Game_ not Ender's War :angel:



Whoops... on the other hand, I did that off the top of my head... not using Wikipedia for reference! :ultracool


----------



## dubljay (Mar 25, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Whoops... on the other hand, I did that off the top of my head... not using Wikipedia for reference! :ultracool




Well I don't really need the reference as I own a copy of each book in the series as well as the paralell series about bean.  I've read each book at least 100 times, and still read them on a daily basis.

I'm a scifi nerd what can I say


----------



## Kacey (Mar 25, 2007)

dubljay said:


> Well I don't really need the reference as I own a copy of each book in the series as well as the paralell series about bean.  I've read each book at least 100 times, and still read them on a daily basis.
> 
> I'm a scifi nerd what can I say



I own them all too... but I've only read each one 3-4 times; the newer couple only once or twice... so many books, so little time, and so little bookcase... time to build a new bookcase... again... and 90% of it (at least) is SF/fantasy - around 2000 volumes.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 25, 2007)

wade said:


> WTH is Ender Wiggen?


He's a character in a short story which became a novel called *Ender's Game* by Orson Scott Card.  In the book, children who show appropriate aptitudes are recruited to go to Battle School, where they play what amounts to a sophisticated game of Capture The Flag with aspects of Laser Tag.  The game is actually practice for developing strategies to fight an alien race.  Ender turns out to be the hope of mankind because he's able to be exactly as ruthless as necessary to win, while also understanding his enemy so well that he knows exactly how to defeat the enemy.  When it's time to act... Ender acts, decisively and for the total destruction of his enemy.

So... in all honesty... If Ender & Chuck were to fight... Chuck would tear the pages of the book apart!  But that's no fun to think about!

More info is at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ender's_Game
I suspect that there'll be plot spoilers there...  Just fair warning!

Edit:  Ok... so other folks beat me to it.  I still think it's a great story!  And, in poking around on the web, there might be a movie being made!  I think a movie of *Ender's Game* has the potential of being great!


----------

